# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Шансон

## sperk

Что есть  Шансон? Какие особие характерние? Кто знаменитие  исполнители? 
спасибо

----------


## Lampada

Русский шансон - уголовная лирика.  
 Группа Бутырка  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn3Ya5V1anw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GLax8mYI4A

----------


## Lampada

*С. Наговицын  *  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFWPpNiSKKg  *Разбитая судьба* 
"Бог дал, Бог взял."-
Никто не скажет лучше
Жизнь разберётся, что к чему.
Июль сиял -
И вот на небе тучи,
И вот опять иду в тюрьму. 
"Бог дал - Бог взял."
И спорить неуместно.
Таков порядок и закон:
Когда стрелял,
Я знал, что будет тесным
В пути столыпинский вагон. 
Судьба, разбитая в дугу,
Закрыта на засов железный
Я от нее не побегу,
Да потому что бесполезно.
"Иголки не найти в стогу" -
Всегда учил отец, - скажи, мам.
Не пожелаю я врагу
Пятнадцать строгого режима. 
"Бог дал, Бог взял"
Ну что сказать об этом,
Когда мне в клеточку заря?
Я отгулял положенное лето
Я ничего не делал зря. 
Судьба, разбитая в дугу,
Закрыта на засов железный
Я от нее не побегу,
Да потому что бесполезно.
"Иголки не найти в стогу" -
Всегда учил отец, - скажи, мам.
Не пожелаю я врагу
Пятнадцать строгого режима. 
"Бог дал, Бог взял"-
Никто не скажет лучше.
Жизнь разберётся что к чему
Июль сиял-
И вот на небе тучи,
И вот опять иду в тюрьму. 
Судьба, разбитая в дугу,
Закрыта на засов железный
Я от нее не побегу,
Да потому что бесполезно.
"Иголки не найти в стогу"-
Всегда учил отец,- скажи, мам
Не пожелаю я врагу
Пятнадцать строгого режима. 
Пятнадцать строгого режима.
____________________________  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEvWao-0Nu8  *На суде* 
   Ласточки летают низко 
   Мне в суде корячится вышак. 
   Секретарша - гимназистка 
   Исписала два карандаша. 
   Шевелил судья усами 
   Причитал на веки посажу. 
   Ай разбирайтесь суки сами 
   Я вам слова больше не скажу.  
   Был июль вторая смена 
   На заводе помню как сейчас. 
   Кто-то хлопнул бизнесмена 
   И подкинул мне его на бас. 
   А на утро у забора 
   Тормознул знакомый воронок. 
   И за мной без разговора 
   В камере защелкнули замок. 
   А на утро у забора 
   Тормознул знакомый воронок 
   И за мной без разговора 
   В камере защелкнули замок.  
   Капитан мое вел дело 
   На допросы строго каждый день. 
   Ой как мне слушать надоело 
   Эту ментовскую дребедень. 
   Он кричал нашли перчатки 
   И на сеновале пистолет. 
   И чесал про отпечатки 
   И про то что алиби то нет. 
   Я не выдержал бля буду 
   Бизнесмена я не убивал. 
   Ну докажи ему верблюду 
   Он на все на свете наплевал. 
   Я ж как месяц под надзором 
   Капитан тому был сильно рад. 
   И чтобы получить майора 
   На меня повесил он жмура. 
   Я ж как месяц под надзором 
   Капитан тому был сильно рад. 
   И чтобы получить майора 
   На меня повесил он жмура.  
   Коммерсанта мать-бедняга 
   На меня свирепо косит глаз. 
   Ну я ж не киллер я бродяга 
   Хоть и на скамье не в первый раз. 
   За меня спросите в зоне 
   Поднимите милицейский лист. 
   Ну не в крови мои ладони 
   Я по кошелькам специалист.  
   Ласточки летают низко 
   Мне в суде корячится вышак. 
   Секретарша - гимназистка 
   Исписала два карандаша. 
   Шевелил судья усами 
   Причитал на веки посажу. 
   Ай разбирайтесь суки сами 
   Я вам слова больше не скажу. 
   Шевелил судья усами 
   Причитал на веки посажу. 
   Да разбирайтесь суки сами 
   Я вам слова больше не скажу.

----------


## Lampada

Геннадий Жаров  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDj8bGfCChQ

----------


## Lampada

Алексей Стёпин - Джипарик 
Анатолий Полотно - Против ветра   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=30457

----------


## Scorpio

Я бы определил примерно так: политически корректное наименование для понятия "блатные и приблатненные песенки".  ::

----------


## Ramil

До сих пор не понимаю, почему блатняк у нас стали называть шансоном. Наверное, от большой грамотности.  
По материалам http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шансон 
Шансо́н (фр. Chanson) — французские эстрадные песни конца XIX—XX вв., исполненные в стилистике кабаре. Шансоном также называются французские полифонические песни XV—XVI вв. В самой Франции этот термин в данных значениях не употребляется. 
... 
Современные шансоны 
Жанр шансонов взяли на вооружение певцы ранних французских кабаре в конце XIX века. Из кабаре данная модификация шансонов перешла во французскую эстрадную музыку XX века (самыми известными шансонье были Морис Шевалье, Эдит Пиаф и др.). За пределами Франции к числу шансонье принято относить почти всех эстрадных исполнителей франкоязычных песен. Благодаря такому расширительному толкованию термина в эту категорию попадают П. Дюпон, Ив Монтан, Ж. Брассенс, Ш. Азнавур, М. Матье, Джо Дассен, П. Каас.  
-------------------------------------------------------   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Русский_Шансон 
В России шансоном принято называть песни, популярные в среде заключенных и лиц близких к преступному миру; то же, что и «блатные песни», исполняются, как правило, на гитаре в три аккорда.[Источник?] 
На самом же деле в последние 15-17 лет по мере выхода из культурного "подполья" русскоязычного городского песенного фольклора и наработки новых, авторских песен подобной направленности интерес к этому творческому течению возрастал и принял лавинообразный характер. Поскольку такие песни не имели прежде своего общего названия (слово "блатняк" отражало лишь часть их), за ними исторически закрепилось словосочетание "русский шансон". 
Его основные черты – сюжетность песен; тесная связь с конкретными жизненными ситуациями, позициями и переживаниями людей; мелодичность; использование в стихах стилистики разговорной речи с её оборотами и жаргонизмами; подчинённость музыкального сопровождения содержанию песен; непоставленные академически и даже непевческие голоса "людей из народа", поющих душой и сердцем - делают его, наряду с песнями бардовского и эстрадных течений в песенном искусстве, одним из самых демократичных слоёв нашей песенной культуры.

----------


## Оля

> Уголовная лирика.

 Разве только уголовная?   ::  
А как же французский шансон? 
Я вообще, кстати, про уголовную лирику подумала бы в последнюю очередь   ::   
Edit:
Грамота.ру дает такое определение:
1. Французская (народная или жанровая) песня.
2. Современная эстрадная песня из репертуара шансонье.* 
*шансонье - французский эстрадный певец - исполнитель шансонов.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Уголовная лирика.   Разве только уголовная?   
> А как же французский шансон? 
> Я вообще, кстати, про уголовную лирику подумала бы в последнюю очередь   ...

 Шутишь, да?  Чего бы Sperk пришёл *сюда* за французским шансоном?

----------


## Оля

> Что такое Шансон? Какие особые характерные? Кто знаменитые исполнители? 
> спасибо

 I don't understand the sentense "Какие особые характерные?"...
I understand it rather vaguely, but I don't know how to correct you  ::

----------


## Оля

> Шутишь, да?  Чего бы Sperk пришёл *сюда* за французским шансоном?

 Ну а разве какого-нибудь там эстрадного шансона у нас не бывает?... Просто мне кажется, это не обязательно что-то уголовное.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Шутишь, да?  Чего бы Sperk пришёл *сюда* за французским шансоном?   Ну а разве какого-нибудь там эстрадного шансона у нас не бывает?... Просто мне кажется, это не обязательно что-то уголовное.

 Тогда прошу пардону: чего не знаю, того не знаю.  Меня вообще слово "шансон" относительно русских песен коробит, также, как и многие другие новые русские слова.

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by sperk  Что такое Шансон? Какие особые характерные? Кто знаменитые исполнители? 
> спасибо   I don't understand the sentense "Какие особые характерные?"...
> I understand it rather vaguely, but I don't know how to correct you

 what are its special characteristics.
(How would you describe Russky chanson.)

----------


## Оля

> what are its special characteristics.
> (How would you describe Russky chanson.)

 Then
Какие особые характеристики (шансона)?
or
Какие характерные особенности? 
(I don't know the answer   ::  ) 
P.S. By the way, "chanson" and "Russky chanson" are not the same.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxYjbo12Iv0   *Бессонница* 
Слова: В. Асмолов 
Музыка: В. Асмолов 
Исп.: Владимир Асмолов   
Архангельская конница
Затмила небеса.
Бессонница, бессонница -
Хоть выколи глаза!
И я свою бессонницу,
Как лошадь в поводу,
По вымершему городу
Выгуливать веду. 
Поверь, мне так не хочется
С тревогою в груди
Бродить с моей бессонницей
По Млечному пути.
Но что же тут поделаешь,
Когда не спится ей,
Бесплодной и бессмысленной
Бессоннице моей. 
Кто-то где-то Богу молится,
Кто-то где-то дрянью колется,
Кто-то где-то пьяный ломится
В чью-то дверь в ночи.
Только нам с моей бессонницей
Ничего уже не хочется,
В потолок уставим очи
И молчим. 
Любовница постылая,
Бессонница моя,
Не муза белокрылая,
А так - галиматья.
Как в одиночной камере
В плену пустых ночей
Лежу в объятьях каменной
Бессонницы моей. 
Кормлю ее таблетками,
Пою хмельным вином,
Но лишь ночами редкими
Я забываюсь сном.
И снится мне околица
Далекого села,
Где первая бессонница
В постель ко мне легла.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Уголовная лирика.   Разве только уголовная?   
> А как же французский шансон?

 Ну а причем здесь французский? "Русским" шансоном действительно уже традиционно называют уголовную лирику (в том числе, и сентиментальные тюремные баллады).  
А вообще, грубо говоря, шансон - это популярная музыка. Поэтому не стоит возмущаться: "Блатняк - это не шансон". Популярен - значит шансон. Вон, радио "Шансон" во всех маршрутках водилы слушают.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Ну а причем здесь французский?

 Ну слово-то французское.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ну а причем здесь французский?   Ну слово-то французское.

 Как и "эстрада".  ::  А поскольку французский язык давно уже растаскали на тряпки, французы потеряли монополию на эти понятия. Теперь им остается только корчиться в муках, глядя на русский "шансон".  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  Поёт Маргарита Маруна  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34DSV-TLhQI     Исполняет Хор Турецкого    *БУБЛИКИ* 
Ночь надвигается,
Фонарь качается,
Фонарь качается в ночную мглу.
А я несчастная,
Торговка частная,
Всю ночь холодную одна стою. 
Купите бублики,
Горячи бублики,
Купите бублики, да поскорей!
За эти бублики
Гоните рублики,
Что для республики всего милей. 
Отец мой пьяница, 
За рюмкой тянется,
А мать уборщица - какой позор! 
Сестра - гулящая, 
Тварь настоящая, 
 маленький - 
Карманный вор! 
Купите бублики.
Горячи бублики,
Гоните рублики, да поскорей!
И в ночь ненастную
Меня, несчастную,
Торговку частную, ты пожалей! 
Инспектор с папкою,
Да с толстой палкою
Все собирается забрать патент.
Но я одесская,
Я всем известная,
Все без патента продам в момент! 
Купите бублики, горячи бублики,
Купите бублики, да поскорей!
Гоните рублики за эти бублики -
Меня несчастную ты пожалей!

----------


## Scorpio

А Маргарита Маруна -- та, что спела половину песен "Миража"?

----------


## Lampada

> А Маргарита Маруна -- та, что спела половину песен "Миража"?

 Да, она же Маргарита Суханкина. http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 3&genreid= http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 4&genreid=

----------


## Lampada

Катя Огонёк (Кристина Пожарская) 
17.05.1977 - 24.10.07 
"Одна из самых известных представительниц женского шансона Катя Огонёк скончалась в среду в одной из клиник Москвы после тяжёлой и продолжительной болезни. Певице было 30 лет."   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz9aiQJTPCY   *Прикуп* 
Не ругайся, мама, понапрасну 
   Я согласна с тем, что жизнь прекрасна 
   Но пойми ты истину одну 
   Прикуп не известен никому  
   Говорил Серёжка, между прочим, 
   Если б знал бы прикуп жил бы в Сочи 
   Прикуп неизвестен никому 
   И попал Серёга мой в тюрьму  
   Припев: 
   Крести или буби, мне б сегодня пику 
   Кем была, кем буду, знает только прикуп 
   Крести или буби, мне б сегодня пику 
   Кем была, кем буду, знает только прикуп  
   Не ругайся, мама, ради Бога 
   Я люблю Андрюху и Серёгу 
   Но меня оставили одну 
   Этот в Штатах, тот на Колыму  
   Знаю, мама, оба прогадали 
   Оба мою молодость сломали 
   Золотая карта мне идёт 
   Что теперь меня по жизни ждёт?  
   Припев: 
   Крести или буби, мне б сегодня пику 
   Кем была, кем буду, знает только прикуп 
   Крести или буби, мне б сегодня пику 
   Кем была, кем буду, знает только прикуп  
   Мама, не шуми, не пропаду я 
   Кого надо, мама, околдую 
   Я лечу по жизни чик-чирик 
   Моя дама - это дама пик  
   Я ещё пожить хотела б очень 
   Я ещё поеду в город Сочи 
   Золотою ниткой буду шить 
   Угадаю прикуп - буду жить  
   Припев: 
   Крести или буби, мне б сегодня пику 
   Кем была, кем буду, знает только прикуп 
   Крести или буби, мне б сегодня пику 
   Кем была, кем буду, знает только прикуп  
   Крести или буби, мне б сегодня пику 
   Кем была, кем буду, знает только прикуп 
___________________________   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYQYnv-mLQ4   *Я тебя ревную* 
Я ревную тебя, когда дождь, 
   Когда снег, когда ветер. 
   Когда чёрная, долгая ночь, 
   Не даёт мне уснуть. 
   Я ревную тебя, но а ты, 
   Всех дороже на свете. 
   И, чтоб снова увидеть тебя, 
   Я пройду этот путь.  
   Я ревную тебя, а огонь 
   Жжёт усталые руки. 
   И последней надежды костёр, 
   Догорает до тла... 
   Я ревную тебя, но пройду, 
   Через адовы муки. 
   Лишь бы в этом аду твоего, 
   Мне хватило тепла.  
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Ты половинка моя. 
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Как же ты там без меня? 
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Знаю, тоскуешь и ждешь. 
   Милый, любимый, единственный... 
   Я ревную тебя, когда сплю, 
   Когда ем и болею.  
   Я ревную тебя и молюсь, 
   Чтоб не дрогнула нить. 
   Я ревную тебя, но поверь, 
   Ни о чём не жалею. 
   Это чувство в дали от тебя, 
   Помогает мне жить.  
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Ты половинка моя. 
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Как же ты там без меня? 
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Знаю, тоскуешь и ждешь. 
   Милый, любимый, единственный... 
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Ты половинка моя. 
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Как же ты там без меня? 
   Милый, любимый, единственный, 
   Знаю, тоскуешь и ждешь. 
   Милый, любимый, единственный...

----------


## studyr

На специальном радио можно много хороших песен услышать http://www.sr.ru/2/ http://www.sr.ru/2/online_wm_eng.html

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHPXA0L2c4w   *Татьяна Кабанова*   *Чёрный ворон*  *Перекрести нас, мама, маленьким кресточком...* Забирают нас суровые кресты...
Может, сыну твоему, а может - дочке...
Отбивают срок казённые часы... 
А ну - ка, парень, подними повыше ворот...
Подними повыше ворот и - держись...
Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон...
Переехал мою маленькую жизнь... 
А на глаза - надвинутая кепка...
Сзади - рельсов убегающий пунктир...
Нам товарищем с тобой на этой ветке...
Будет только лишь суровый конвоир...
Нам товарищем с тобой на этой ветке...
Будет только лишь суровый конвоир... 
А ну - ка, парень, подними повыше ворот...
Подними повыше ворот и - держись...
Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон...
Переехал мою маленькую жизнь... 
И, если вспомнится любимая девчонка...
Если вспомнишь отчий дом, родную мать...
Подними повыше ворот и - тихонько...
Начинай ты эту песню напевать... 
А ну - ка, парень, подними повыше ворот...
Подними повыше ворот и - держись...
Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон...
Переехал мою маленькую жизнь...
Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон...
Переехал мою маленькую жизнь... 
А ну - ка, парень, подними повыше ворот...
Подними повыше ворот и - держись...
Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон...
Переехал мою маленькую жизнь... 
А ну - ка, парень, подними повыше ворот...
Подними повыше ворот и - держись...
Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон...
Переехал мою маленькую жизнь...
Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон... Чёрный ворон...
Переехал мою маленькую жизнь...

----------


## Lampada

Цыпленок жареный,
Цыпленок пареный
Пошел по Невскому гулять.
Его поймали,
Арестовали,
Велели паспорт показать.  
- Я не советский,
Я не кадетский,
А я куриный комиссар -
Я не расстреливал,
Я не допрашивал,
Я только зернышки клевал! 
Но власти строгие,
Козлы безрогие,
Его поймали, как в силки.
Его поймали,
Арестовали
И разорвали на куски. 
Цыпленок жареный,
Цыпленок пареный
Не мог им слова возразить.
Судьей задавленный,
Он был зажаренный...
Цыпленки тоже хочут жить!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/prod...51399&genreid=    
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEE1ddS6Tks   *Иван Кучин - Пройдут года*    Вот снова вечер зимний, деревья клонит в сон.
И в этот вечер длинный, я вновь пишу письмо,
Что здесь тайга глухая, на крышах белый мех,
Что ты, моя родная, на свете лучше всех.  Припев:
Пройдут года и я вернусь, весной подснежник зацветет.
И я в колени твои ткнусь, и прошепчу: "Ну, вот и все".
Пройдут года и я вернусь, весной подснежник зацветет.
И я в колени твои ткнусь, и прошепчу: "Ну, вот и все".  Ах, жизнь моя лихая, бедовая моя.
Простишь ли ты, родная, за эту жизнь меня.
Как трудно без улыбки, и ласки твоей жить,
Как много за ошибки приходится платить.  Припев:
Пройдут года и я вернусь, весной подснежник зацветет.
И я в колени твои ткнусь, и прошепчу: "Ну, вот и все".
Пройдут года и я вернусь, весной подснежник зацветет.
И я в колени твои ткнусь, и прошепчу: "Ну, вот и все".  Пройдут года и я вернусь, весной подснежник зацветет.
И я в колени твои ткнусь, и прошепчу: "Ну, вот и все".
Пройдут года и я вернусь, весной подснежник зацветет.
И я в колени твои ткнусь, и прошепчу: "Ну, вот и все".

----------


## Hanna

Great & interesting examples of chansons, Lampada! 
I knew the expression, but I had a more simplistic view of what it was. 
This may not be classy music but it is likeable nevertheless. 
One of the most sympathetic things about Russia and Russians is peoples love for music, I think, and shansons are a big part of that.

----------


## Lampada

Внимание!  
Радио  - Шансон, блатняк, городской романс  *24/7*

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3wrRS_jEdk    *Анатолий Полотно*  *Лесовоз * Трезв, как стеклышко, румянен русский батюшка-мороз,
Иней на бровях, на бороде.
Здесь на каждом километре может пригодиться трос,
Опыт шоферской - почти везде. 
Вновь зима, морозно, тихо, пышны белые снега.
Кедры зелены и высоки.
Сорок семь на свете прожил - не угомонюсь никак,
И надежды так же далеки. 
Убегает вдаль дорожка моя,
Убегает от меня, от меня.
Убегает от меня, убегает от меня,
Убегает вдаль дорожка моя. 
Какой колдун моей играет судьбой?
Может добрый, да скорей всего - злой.
Убегает от меня, убегает от меня,
В дали дальние дорожка моя. 
Ну чего ты, железяка, что опять забрякала?
О черт, кажись, покрышку пропорол!..
Здесь у всех своя дорога, разная да всякая,
И лишь легкой нет ни у кого. 
Снегири в лохматых ветках громко о своем поют,
Кружится снежинок хоровод.
Скоро уж и мне куранты звон торжественный пробьют,
Как по волшебству - на Новый год. 
Убегает вдаль дорожка моя,
Убегает от меня, от меня.
Убегает от меня, убегает от меня,
Убегает вдаль дорожка моя. 
Какой колдун моей играет судьбой?
Может добрый, да скорей всего - злой.
Убегает от меня, убегает от меня,
В дали дальние дорожка моя. 
Сон, тяжелый, как бульдозер, навалился, разморил,
Вечер раззевался за стеклом.
Хоть с тобой давай, машина, по душам поговорим,
То, не ровен час, еще заснем. 
Ты не больно разговорчив, все кряхтишь, да крыкаешь,
Старый доходяга-лесовоз.
Как еще не развалился, все по кочкам прыгаешь,
Сколько потаскать тебе пришлось. 
Убегает вдаль дорожка моя,
Убегает от меня, от меня.
Убегает от меня, убегает от меня,
Убегает вдаль дорожка моя. 
Какой колдун моей играет судьбой?
Может добрый, да скорей всего - злой.
Убегает от меня, убегает от меня,
В дали дальние дорожка моя. 
Трезв, как стеклышко, румянен русский батюшка-мороз,
Иней на бровях, на бороде.
Здесь на каждом километре может пригодиться трос,
Опыт шоферской - почти везде. 
Вновь зима, морозно, тихо, пышны белые снега.
Кедры зелены и высоки.
Сорок семь на свете прожил - не угомонюсь никак,
И надежды так же далеки. 
Убегает вдаль дорожка моя,
Убегает от меня, от меня.
Убегает от меня, убегает от меня,
Убегает вдаль дорожка моя. 
Какой колдун моей играет судьбой?
Может добрый, да скорей всего - злой.
Убегает от меня, убегает от меня,
В дали дальние дорожка моя.

----------


## Lampada

Александр Буйнов, 
 «Не верила Москва слезам» 
Упал первый луч на площадь Трёх вокзалов
Разбудив перрон и спящее такси
У билетных касс плакала вздыхала
Рыжая девчонка из города Перми 
Но не верила Москва слезам
И напрасно по её глазам
Весенний тёплый дождь
Две линии судьбы чёрным начертал: Соонет
Про бензиновый ажурный след
Про неоновый холодный свет
Про то что города большие города
Не верят никогда 
Да всё произошло как в фильме заграничном
Сказочный блондин ресторан такси
Спели про любовь выпили «Столичной»
Вместе с пареньком деньги и ушли 
Но не верила Москва слезам
И напрасно по её глазам
Весенний тёплый дождь
Две линии судьбы чёрным начертал: Соонет
Про бензиновый ажурный след
Про неоновый холодный свет
Про то что города большие города
Не верят никогда 
Падала луна на площадь Трёх вокзалов
В час когда рассказ горький услыхал
До Перми билет чёрный хлеб и сало
Ей презентовал полночный хулиган 
Не поверила Москва слезам
И напрасно по её глазам
Весенний тёплый дождь
Две линии судьбы чёрным начертал: Соонет
Про бензиновый ажурный след
Про неоновый холодный свет
Про то что города большие города
Не верят никогда
Но не верила Москва слезам
И напрасно по её глазам
Весенний тёплый дождь
Две линии судьбы чёрным начертал: Соонет
Про бензиновый ажурный след
Про неоновый холодный свет
Про то что города большие города
Не верят никогда
Про то что города большие города
Не верят никогда.

----------


## Lampada

Фильм памяти - *Резанов Николай*

----------


## Lampada

*Воровская любовь*  
Владимир Шандриков 
Я хотел с кентом уже дернуть на вокзал,
Тут мне Шоха новые карты показал.
Мы сначала резались в секу и в буру,
А в очко пошло уже где-то по утру. 
На туза бубнового ставку сделал я,
И с восходом солнышка выиграл тебя,
Не смотри так, козочка, на меня со злом,
Посчитай, обоим нам крупно повезло! 
Если б карту взял еще, был бы перебор,
Нас бы рассудил тогда товарищ прокурор,
Так что ты, красавица, губочки не дуй.
Нравится - не нравится, а трохи поцелуй! 
Я ж тобой не брезгаю, знаючи дела,
Не с одним ты Шохою до меня была.
Ты ж моя хорошая, фонари у глаз,
Для того и туточки - развлекать чтоб нас. 
Мы ж не вяжем веничков, не на то сходняк,
Что ж ты, стерва-падлочка, гонишь порожняк,
Не смотри, родимая, тигрой на меня,
Ты ж теперь, козырная, полностью моя! 
Скинь-ка красно платьице, туфельки сыми,
И не надо плакаться - мы теперь свои.
Я вообще-то стройненьких обожаю баб,
С черной сигареткою на красненьких губах. 
Завтра, не забыть бы, если не запью -
Родинку красивую на щечке наколю,
Подарю те светлого нижнего белья,
Будешь как жена ты мне, фифочка моя! 
Заведем с тобою мы, вроде как, семью.
Все такое-прочее будет по уму,
Дернем, если хочешь ты, завтра ж в Бухару,
Если седни вечером меня не заберут. 
Ты уж там, пожалуйста, к телкам не ревнуй!
А покуда тута мы - малость поцелуй.
Может, я не нравлюся? Не виляй хвостом!
Для начала - стерпится, а слюбится потом. 
Заживем, бубновочка, как и все живут,
Если седни вечером меня не заберут.
Че ты ржешь, как сивая, на слова мои?
Че ты понимаешь там в воровской любви. 
Ну-ка! Налей еще, голова как чан!
Тут за все заплочено и живо на топчан!
Тут за все заплочено - живо на топчан!

----------


## Lampada

http://kacmanat.ru/vsv/cn/n20.htm    *Сергей Наговицын*

----------


## diogen_

Джемма Халид - Не печалясь

----------


## diogen_

Аркадий Северный "Мы- анархисты." - YouTube ::

----------


## Lampada

*По тундре* 
Исп.:* Константин Беляев*  
Мы бежали с тобою золотою тайгою,
Когда тундра одела золотой свой наряд.
Люди стонут уныло в оцеплении тяжком,
Строго их охраняет... Кто? - А по углам автомат. 
По тундре, по железной дороге,
Где мчится скорый "Воркута-Ленинград". 
А дождик капал на рылу и на дулу нагана,
Суки нас окружили и "Руки в гору!" кричат.
Но они просчитались, окруженье пробито,
Пули, брат, не боишься, кто её повидал. 
Женский барак:
По тундре, по железной дороге,
Где мчится скорый "Воркута-Ленинград". 
А я сижу в одиночке и плюю в потолочек,
Средь людей я виновен, а пред Господом чист.
Надо мною икона и запретная зона,
А на вышке всё тот же... Кто? - Надоевший, бля, чекист. 
Приглушенными голосочками:
По тундре, по железной дороге,
Где мчится скорый "Воркута-Ленинград". 
А мать сыночка дождётся, а мать сыночка увидит,
Мать, сыночку в ту пору по этапу идти. 
Интеллигенты, не подгадьте:
По тундре, по железной дороге,
Где мчится скорый "Воркута-Ленинград". 
Мы теперь на свободе, мы ушли от погони
Нас теперь не достанет пистолета заряд.
Вот теперь мы на воле, о которой мечтали,
О которой так много в лагерях говорят. 
Ну, интеллигенты, поддержите:
По тундре, по железной дороге,
Где мчится скорый "Воркута-Ленинград". 
Вот так!

----------


## Lampada

*По тундре, по железной дороге...**Юрий Никулин* исполняет старую лагерную песню родом из ГУЛАГа.

----------


## Lampada

*ЮЗ АЛЕШКОВСКИЙ*  *ПЕСНЯ О СТАЛИНЕ*  _На просторах родины чудесной,
Закаляясь в битвах и труде,_  _Мы сложили радостную песню_  _О великом друге и вожде._   
Товарищ Сталин, Вы большой ученый, В языкознаньи знаете Вы толк,
А я простой советский заключенный,
И мне товарищ — серый брянский волк. 
За что сижу, воистину не знаю,
Но прокуроры, видимо, правы.
Сижу я нынче в Туруханском крае,
Где при царе сидели в ссылке Вы. 
В чужих грехах мы сходу сознавались,
Этапом шли навстречу злой судьбе.
Мы верили Вам так, товарищ Сталин,
Как, может быть, не верили себе. 
И вот сижу я в Туруханском крае,
Где конвоиры, словно псы, грубы.
Я это все, конечно, понимаю,
Как обостренье классовой борьбы. 
То дождь, то снег, то мошкара над нами,
А мы в тайге с утра и до утра.
Вы здесь из искры разводили пламя,
Спасибо Вам, я греюсь у костра. 
Вам тяжелей, Вы обо всех на свете
Заботитесь в ночной тоскливый час,
Шагаете в кремлевском кабинете,
Дымите трубкой, не смыкая глаз. 
И мы нелегкий крест несем задаром
Морозом дымным и в тоске дождей,
Мы, как деревья, валимся на нары,
Не ведая бессонницы вождей. 
Вчера мы хоронили двух марксистов,
Тела одели ярким кумачом.
Один из них был правым уклонистом,
Другой, как оказалось, ни при чем. 
Он перед тем, как навсегда скончаться,
Вам завещал последние слова,
Велел в евонном деле разобраться
И тихо вскрикнул: «Сталин — голова!» 
Вы снитесь нам, когда в партийной кепке
И в кителе идете на парад.
Мы рубим лес по-сталински, а щепки,
А щепки во все стороны летят. 
Живите тыщу лет, товарищ Сталин,
И пусть в тайге придется сдохнуть мне,
Я верю, будет чугуна и стали
На душу населения вполне. 
1959

----------


## Lampada

*Идут на Север - срока у всех огромные...*
(вариант А. Макаревича) 
Идут на Север - срока у всех огромные,
Кого ни спросишь - у всех Указ.
Взгляни, взгляни в глаза мои суровые,
Взгляни, быть может, последний раз. 
А утром рано, покинув Пресню я,
Уйду с этапом на Воркуту,
И под конвоем своей работой тяжкою
Я, может, смерть свою найду. 
Друзья укроют мой труп бушлатиком,
На холм зеленый меня снесут,
Засыплют тело землею мерзлою
И жалобно так пропоют. 
А ты стоять будешь по-над могилкою,
Лицо батистовым платком утрешь.
Не плачь, не плачь, подруга моя милая,
Ты друга жизни еще найдешь. 
Идут на Север - срока у всех огромные,
Кого ни спросишь - у всех Указ.
Взгляни, взгляни в глаза мои суровые,
Взгляни, быть может, последний раз.

----------


## Lampada

*НЕ ПЕЧАЛЬСЯ, ЛЮБИМАЯ*   Чередой, за вагоном вагон, С мерным стуком по рельсовой стали Спецэтапом идет эшелон С пересылкой в таежные дали. Заметает пургой паровоз, В окнах блещет морозная плесень. И порывистый ветер донес Из вагона печальную песню.   Припев:   «Не печалься, любимая, За разлуку прости меня, Я вернусь раньше времени, Дорогая моя. Как бы ни был мне приговор строг, Я вернусь на любимый порог И, тоскуя по ласке твоей, Я в окно постучу».   Здесь на каждом вагоне замок,  Две доски вместо мягкой постели,  И, укутаны в синий дымок,  Нам кивают угрюмые ели.  Двадцать лет трудовых лагерей,  И в подарок рабочему классу  Там, где были тропинки зверей,  Мы проложим таежную трассу.   Утопали в снегах трактора,  Даже «сталинцу» сил не хватало,  И тогда под удар топора  Эта песня в тайге прозвучала.  Среди серых отрывистых скал,  Где раскинулись воды Байкала,  Где бродяга судьбу проклинал,  Эта песня и там прозвучала.

----------


## Lampada

Слушать *песни Сергея Наровицына* и видеть тексты: http://kacmanat.ru/vsv/cn/n20.htm

----------


## diogen_

https://youtube.com/watch?v=62aMzP9XLZo
Кандюхал пес.
Если кто-нибудь переведет эту песню на английский, поверю что русский  можно выучить)) !

----------

